# wow... she's wonderful.



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

this is my first (real) relationship ever, and she's so sweet... adorable... we hug, cuddle and smooch a lot, but we still haven't had our first real kiss.. it's been a month since i met her, and we've been "seeing eachother" for about 2 weeks now, and we're just ga-ga.. i mean, we're real shy but are really working to overcome it.. i think we're making progress, as i couldn't even imagine having my hand around her before, and now it just feels great having her in my arms..

the thing is i have no desire to pursue something physical with her, for now.. we just make eachother laugh, be silly and cuddle when watching movies.. i love it, i never knew how great it could feel.. i could've kissed her tonight, but you could say i "chickened out"; while _i'd_ say there was no need to fulfill a cliché and complicate things with a rushed kiss.. it'll come on its own and it'll be amazing..

i sent her an SMS telling her i "loved" her.. don't worry, it's not that serious; there's a Spanish phrase "te quiero" that roughly means "i adore you" or "i need you".. "i love you" translates to "te amo", and i'm not sure i feel that... yet... she replied back "love you too", which just makes me...:banana

i guess there's no point to this thread, other than to proclaim my happiness to the world (well, to the folks that matter, anyway).. if you have any suggestions when beginning a relationship, please let me know.. i could use all the help i can get right now..

i still smell her scent on my hands... :heart

i'm 22 and she's 18, btw.. thanks!


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Awwwwwww


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OneSADClown,

Don't rush it; take things as they go !
Oh, and "Te quiero" means _"I want you"_!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Aww


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

hehehe i love the "aaawww" replies.. it's not a cute puppy or anything.. 

but thanks guys.. i just had a chat with her and it seems she will be my first girlfriend after all.. i mentioned it to her tonight but we didn't have the chance to discuss it properly.. one of these days, we will..

for some strange reason, i feel great even after spending around $50 tonight.. i guess this is how girls go for rich folks, they know they can manipulate us... and that we'll like it!  not that i'm rich, just saying that i realize how it works.. i really could care less about the money, being with her is what mattered..

cheers and good night!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations! best of luck with your relationship


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

That's so sweet; I'm happy for you


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

:mushy


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

(seriously, congrats and all)


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

OneSADClown said:


> the thing is i have no desire to pursue something physical with her, for now.. we just make eachother laugh, be silly and cuddle when watching movies.. i love it, i never knew how great it could feel.. i could've kissed her tonight, but you could say i "chickened out"; while _i'd_ say there was no need to fulfill a cliché and complicate things with a rushed kiss.. it'll come on its own and it'll be amazing..


It's obvious that you care a lot about this girl that you're willing to wait. From what it seems, the two of you are head-over-heels, and I'm sure it'd be all-too-easy to do a lot more than what you've been doing.  True love has nothing to do with sex, and everything to do with something WAY deeper.

I am SO happy for you! :boogie Please keep us updated on your happiness. And post a pic, if you're both not too shy! She must be a wonderful girl, to have you so smitten. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

That's just super


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Great to hear all of this!

And I suppose this is the same girl that overwhelmed you in the beginning because of the amount of friends she has(?) 

It would be nice if you keep us updated how you're dealing with that part of your relationship, cause that's always the main thing that freaks me out.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Neat. Your relationship is sailing along smoothly. :yes 

And as far as pursuing anything physical...technically, you've already gotten physical with the hugs, cuddling, and smooching (I always thought that smooching was the same as kissing :stu ). But physically-speaking, it doesn't have to be anything more, nor anything less.

Enjoy your new relationship. You've shared some very good news with us. :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats; it's great that you've found someone.



Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> (seriously, congrats and all)


Vincenzo that is, by far, the most random thing I have ever seen you post. Amusing, nonetheless.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

YIPPIE.. IM SO HAPPY THAT YOU ARE SO HAPPY! :boogie 

Best of luck and keep us posted please :yes


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

[email protected] nice... thanks! 

itsmemaggi: thanks for the kind words.. i definitely feel that way about love and affection, and it will only make the sexual side that much more amazing when it comes.. i'm comfortable not pushing anything because i really want to make this work, and i hope she doesn't get desperate to move forward either.. i'll talk to her and see how she feels about it.. also, i'm not sure about the pic.. i have a couple with the two of us, but i wouldn't feel comfortable knowing they're on the Internet.. i'm paranoid like that.. 

justlistening: yes, she's the same girl.. i don't know, my moods seem to fluctuate from extremely nervous (when i think about meeting her friends and family) to extremely happy (when i'm close to her or when she laughs).. what helps me cope is knowing that the only thing that matters, and why i want to be with her, are those moments when we're together.. everything else will happen and pass, but she'll still be there.. to quote a fellow that goes by the name of Josh Martinez: "_That's why I'm challenging myself to grow up and spread out, if it's meant to be then it's meant to be_"..

Optimistic: yeah, "smooch" is definitely kiss, but i always thought it was in a playful way, and not necessarily on the lips.. but then again, English is not my native language..  thanks for the positive words..

i'm kinda scared that i have these strong feelings this early in the relationship.. i mean, i'm optimistic about the outcome, but i can't help but feel vulnerable if something should go wrong.. as it is, though, it's not stopping me from opening up to her, which is great, but i still have the SA in the way.. but the way i see it, pushing yourself to do the things you fear really helps in the long run, as i caught myself doing things today and feeling semi-comfortable, whereas years before i'd be a nervous wreck.. it's all a matter of habit, i guess..


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Im glad you found someone.  (sigh, me? Im still struggling)


----------



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

that is so sweet!! I'm happy for you!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

> i'm kinda scared that i have these strong feelings this early in the relationship.. i mean, i'm optimistic about the outcome, but i can't help but feel vulnerable if something should go wrong..


Yeah its been like that for me too, but the worrying has lessened over time - just enjoy what time you have together. Good luck!


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

OneSADClown said:


> i still smell her scent on my hands... :heart


 :yes Yes for woman scent. You will be sniffing you hands for days now :lol.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> OneSADClown,
> Oh, and "Te quiero" means _"I want you"_!


Literally it means "I want you" but not in the sense that we usually think that that would mean in English. For example, in Spanish I could tell my grandmother "Te quiero" but I dont really think I would ever tell her "I want you" in English. :lol

I think of it as more of a different kind of love. "Querer" is what you use with your family and friends. "Amar" is what you use with your wife/girlfriend/significant other, etc. 

Btw OneSADClown, where are you from?


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

RX2000 said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > OneSADClown,
> ...


yea, that's the right explanation.. so you don't think it was such a big deal i told her so, right? i mean, for me it is, because i've never felt like this towards a new person i meet..

and i live in a spanish-speaking 3rd world country.. i'm originally from eastern europe, but moved here as a kid.. i hate everything about this place, and it's taken me a few years to realize that.. the thing is i'm still not strong enough to live on my own or get out of here..

anyway, thanks for your concern guys.. we're going out again tonight with some friends and i look forward to seeing her, though i'm not sure how i'll react in front of other people.. :afr wish me luck!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm happy for you two. I hope things work out.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

well, it's "official" now, i'm in my first relationship.. we had our first kiss tonight and had some good quality time together.. she really is amazing, though i think she thinks we're going too slow.. she'd probably like me to take some initiative, though i don't want her to think i'm this shallow creep who wants to take advantage of her.. i really want it to be special, and i'm not sure she's willing to wait.. i'll try and let her know how i feel, so she doesn't get desperate..

she couldn't be more perfect for me.. she's laid back, fun, sparkly but not ditzy, and a little immature (just enough for me to find it sweet).. she's also shy and very caring.. i just love having her in my arms and smelling her hair.. if that's all there was to relationships, i'd be perfectly happy..

i can't imagine what the future holds for us, and i'm trying not to.. i'm trying not to get too attached, but i think i'm blowing it and just enjoying the moment, which is probably a good thing..

she knows she can trust me, that i'm safe, and that she can confide in me, by now, so i think that's her major attraction to me.. i'm probably not like any other guy she knows, which it seems is a good thing.. and she is definitely unlike any girl i know, which is also a plus..

she's helping me think about something else instead of my depression and SA, for a change.. and i adore her for that alone..

sorry to get all sentimental, but i still have her fresh in my memory..


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Haha nice job man. It's good to hear that everything went well with that! It looks like you both care about eachother a lot. I wouldn't worry about it if you care too much this early. if it works it works. Just take it day by day.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

AlekParker said:


> Haha nice job man. It's good to hear that everything went well with that! It looks like you both care about eachother a lot. I wouldn't worry about it if you care too much this early. if it works it works. Just take it day by day.


thanks a lot man, you helped me a lot in those first few weeks when i was terrified of taking the plunge..

we hung out today with some of her friends and it was actually great! it's great to see her in a completely relaxed environment where she can be her crazy self and goof off, yet we still ended up hugging almost the entire time.. i never sensed any pressure on me and she actually introduced me as her boyfriend.. :banana

i don't know if it's the rush i'm feeling or what, but i'm just on a sort of high now.. like it's all a dream or something.. hehe

i'm crazy about her.. and i don't think i could be in this place now if it wasn't for the support i've had from this place and you guys.. it's really great to be a part of this community.. :sas


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > OneSADClown,
> ...


Ah, the narrowness of the english language.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

OneSADClown said:


> AlekParker said:
> 
> 
> > Haha nice job man. It's good to hear that everything went well with that! It looks like you both care about eachother a lot. I wouldn't worry about it if you care too much this early. if it works it works. Just take it day by day.
> ...


Serotonin. The only way I'll feel that is if I choose to take drugs, lol.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

scairy said:


> Ah, the narrowness of the english language.


In some respects it is, but in others its very rich. It has more words than almost any other language. (Because we constantly steal words from other languages and make them our own.)

For example, in Spanish there is no word for "smirk."

English has a very rich vocabulary.


----------

